# Wildsau-Fragen



## Joshua2 (9. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich entschieden: Eine Wildsau Hardride soll es sein! 

Bis ich mir das gute Stück anschaffen kann, wird allerdings (aus finanziellen Gründen) noch 'ne Weile vergehen.

Als "Wildsau-Neuling" habe ich noch einen Haufen Fragen (und will den besagten Jürgen zunächst mal noch nicht so sehr bei der Schrauberei stören ).

Also, mal quer Beet:

- Ich will die Sau als "Extrem-Freerider" aufbauen, d.h.: viel DH, "mitnehmen, was so kommt", Drops aber eher weniger ... und: ich will mit dem Teil auch noch bergauf fahren können => 3 Kettenblätter - aber welche Gabel? Dachte an eine 888 ... oder doch eher 'ne Z150 o.ä.?

- Rahmengröße? M oder L? Bin 183 cm und hab am CC-ler bzw. Enduro eine Rahmengröße von 19" bzw 20" (Oberrohrlänge horizontal 595 bzw. 605 cm)

- 1.5er oder 1 1/8er Steuerrohr? Spricht eigentlich nix gegen ein 1.5er, oder? (ausser vielleicht das etwas höhere Gewicht)

- Sonderwünsche bei der Geometrie? Was ist da möglich - und was ist sinnvoll? Hattet Ihr die Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt und habt dann "aus dem Bauch raus" entschieden, z.B. kürzere Kettenstreben oder einen steileren Sitzrohrwinkel zu nehmen 

- Was heißt Dämpferoption? Dämpfer mit größerer Einbaulänge => dadurch größerer Federweg? Überhaupt sinnvoll bei o.g. Einsatzbereich?

- Preise: Manche (Internet-)Händler liegen ja mit Ihren Angeboten unter dem von Alutech ausgewiesenen Listenpreis? => Beim Händler bestellen ... oder doch lieber bei Alutech direkt zwecks Service, Sonderwünschen etc.?`

- Wo probefahren - oder zumindestens mal drauf sitzen wegen Größe und Maßen?

- Gebraucht sind die Säue wohl so gut wie nirgends zu bekommen 


Uff, haufen Zeugs ... aber vielleicht bin ich nicht der Einzige, den das interessiert.

Danke schon Mal!! 

J.


----------



## AlutechCycles (9. März 2004)

Hi Joshua,

also dann werde ich mal loslegen

Deine wahl zur hardride für den einsatzzweck ist sehr gut. ich würde dir aus stabilitätsgründen empfehlen, die 1.5" variante zu nehmen und die 888 reinzubauen, ausserdem besteht die möglichkeit gegen aufpreis einen anderen dämpfer (dämpferoption) und die variablen Ausfallenden* zu bekommen.
*Nur mit kürzerer Schwinge (385-440mm) möglich bei Erstbestellung.
Für hardcoreeinsatz besteht die möglichkeit weitere verstärkungen (Gussets etc.) anzuschweissen bzw. die XharD  (Verstärkte Wippe) Option zu wählen.3 kettenblätter sind auch möglich , kein problem, mußte du halt bei der bestellung dann unbedingt mit angeben. 

Willst du rennen fahren? denn dann solltest du dir deinen aufbau nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen, denn mit 3 kettenblättern müßtest du in der freerideklasse starten, da ist der federweg jedoch auch begrenzt begrenzt.  

wegen geometrieoptionen würde ich an deiner stelle mal gucken, wo demnächst ein rennen oder ne streetsession oder ähnliches ist, um dann wirklich direkt probe zu fahren, nur so kannst du herausfinden welche größe/geometrie für dich optimal ist und ob du mit dem bike überhaupt klar kommst. jeder hat da ja andere vorlieben.

in winterberg ist ja im mai wildsautreffen. das wäre doch ne optimale gelegenheit für dich mal probe zu fahren. 

bezüglich der order: mußt du entscheiden, beim händler hast du den support vor ort jedoch wird es etwas länger dauern bis der frame bei dir ist, da wir ihn ja erst an deinen händler zwischenschicken; quasi und halt nicht direkt an dich. haben jedoch momentan ne aktion laufen, dass bei order im fachhandel ein flamedesign inklusive ist. ist vielleicht auch noch interessant für dich und andere.

gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua2 (9. März 2004)

Danke für die ersten Antworten!!

Die variablen Ausfallenden wären schon 'ne feine Sache ... aber noch mal 250 Öcken 
Frage dazu: Ich könnte also damit wechseln zwischen Schnellspanner, Steckachse oder Speedhub? Aber mit Standard-Ausfallende könnte ich ja auch umrüsten auf Speedhub - und vorne dann mit einem Kettenblatt fahren, oder?

Wegen zusätzlicher Gussets oder der verstärkten Wippe: Genau das kann ich eben nicht einschätzen  ... macht eben gewichtsmäßig wohl schon was aus und da ich wie gesagt keine Riesen-Drops ins Flat springen will ... Was meint ihr?

Deutlich unter 20 kg sollte die Sau schon wiegen  

J.


----------



## AlutechCycles (31. März 2004)

Joshua2 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die ersten Antworten!!
> 
> Die variablen Ausfallenden wären schon 'ne feine Sache ... aber noch mal 250 Öcken
> Frage dazu: Ich könnte also damit wechseln zwischen Schnellspanner, Steckachse oder Speedhub? Aber mit Standard-Ausfallende könnte ich ja auch umrüsten auf Speedhub - und vorne dann mit einem Kettenblatt fahren, oder?
> ...



ja, allerdings brauchste dann bei standartausfallenden noch nen adapter von rohloff.
variable ausfallenden sind ne feine sache, superpraktisch halt. 
meine sau wiegt komplett aufgebaut in s mit extra gussets und xHarD 17,25 kg, also ok.

gruß chris


----------



## Deep (31. März 2004)

Hi, 

das Gewicht klingt ja interessant. Ich such auch nen Freerider der aber nicht zu schwer ist. Hast du vielleicht ein Bild von dem Rad oder könntest du mal schreiben was du so für Teile, insbesondere Gabel, verbaut hast. Ich dachte immer es wäre sehr schwer das Teil auf unter 18 Kilo zu bekommen.

Grüsse


----------



## Blackholez (2. April 2004)

Ich hab auch noch nen Top 

Kauf das Schweinchen gleich noch mit den ISCG Laschen für die Kettenführung und fahr SRAM Ketten mit Kettenschloss - dann kannst Du problemlos zwischen 1 und 3 Kettenblättern wechseln. Das ist echt die Top Bikeparkoption - sozusagen die Eier-legende-Woll-Milch-SAU.

Sie geht übrigens echt gut den Berg rauf - gut man fährt schon n bischen Weele aber das wollt ich eh schon immer mal gscheit können.   

cu


----------



## Blackholez (2. April 2004)

ich bin 175 und fahr die M Sau - hau mir dabei nicht die Knie an. Bei 185 ich weiss nicht aber das ist echt die Kippe ich wüd echt schauen das Du mal auf einem zum sitzen kommst. Ich hab echt Blut und Wasser geschwitzt ob se passt. 

An der Geometrie kannst Du ja schon von Haus aus sau viel verstellen (- in verbindung mit dem SPV 6Way - bist du eigentlich eh schon 3 Jahre mit schrauben beschäftigt   )

Bei 1.5 find ich hast Du nur Vorteile 
@ Chris - böse Zungen behaupten die Redzuierungen für den 1.5 Steuersatz von Alutech klappern n bischen - stimmt das? 

in der 2. Osterwoche sind wir voraussichtliche - wenns nicht mehr schneit und offe ist n paar Tage am Geiskopf - ich weiss ja nicht wo Du wohnst - alternativ wohn ich in München - wenn Du lieb zu Ihr bisst würd ich Dich natürlich fahren lassen - weiss nicht obs was hilft is ne M Sau 

cu


----------



## Airhaenz (2. April 2004)

Also min Schweinchen wiegt exact 17.0kg - Bild davon siehst du im entsprechenden Thread.

Hier die Parts die als leicht zu bezeichnen sind:

HR- Nabe: Magura Pro Disc
Lenker: FSA XC280 Raiser 31.8
S.Stuetze: Roox S 4.2
Sattel: Extralite Puppe

Der Rest ist nicht besonders leicht, halt das was man so an FR Bikes findet.


----------



## wolfi (2. April 2004)

ich bin 1,84m und fahre auch die m-sau mit 1,5" steuersatz mit reduzierhülsen und einer super t pro. das bike passt wie angegossen. wenn du aus nähe bielefeld kommst, steht einer probefahrt nix im wege.
@ blackholez:
ich kann nur von den säuen sprechen die ich kenne mit reduzierhülse, und da klappert nix! im gegenteil.
schönes we
der wolfi
nachtrag: gewicht knapp unter 18 kg.


----------



## Joshua2 (2. April 2004)

Hi,

Danke für die Probefahrtangebote aus dem Westen und Süden der Republik!  Ich melde mich, wenn ich in der Nähe bin (könnte z.B. geschäftlich im Frühjahr der Fall sein).

Alutech verkloppt ja gerade ne 2003er Sau bei eBay, für 899 Öcken ohne Dämpfer - allerdings in Größe L ... 

J.


----------

